# City Grill Valentine's Dinner Features



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

If you are looking for a nice quiet place to take your sweetie for Valentine's Day ,give us a shot. I guarentee you that the meal will be first rate and the prices reasonable. 
:thumbup:
Valentine's Dinner Features
Call for Reservations 251-500-1432

Appetizers

*Wild Mushroom Crostini 
*Mussels Meuniere with Toasted French Bread 
*Butter Poached Lobster with Glazed Pearl Onions, Sautéed Mushrooms, Fried Bone Marrow and Lobster Sauce 

Entrees...

*Garlic and Rosemary Encrusted Rack of Lamb served with Parsnip Puree and Green Beans 
*Surf and Turf- 6oz Filet with Grilled Shrimp served with Garlic Mash Potatoes and Sautéed Asparagus
*Panned Grouper with Seafood Risotto and Champagne-Citrus Buerre Blanc
*Hoisin Glazed Pork Chop with Caramelized Leeks and Fennel

Desserts
*Swiss Chalet Cake
*Ginger Crème Brule with Cranberry and Pear Compote


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MikeH said:


> Where are you located?


Good question did not google


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

My bad! Address below: 
1545 Gulf Shores Parkway
Gulf Shores, AL 36542
Telephone: (251) 500-1432


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Btt


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds great,


----------

